# Confused about fert now :?



## LilSums (Aug 2, 2010)

I just re did the substrate in my tank to Eco Complete and previously have been giving them CO2 every 3ish days & spreading their weekly feeding of Flourish fert out to 2 doses/wk. Now that I have the plant substrate do I CO2 & fertilize as often? They have proper lighting and are Amazon Swords (I don't know their proper names I just got the ones that looked nice at my LFS), Bamboo and what was labeled Baby's Breath but I think may be Pearl Weed...not 100%. 

Also, I am very green if you will with plant keeping (I have a terrible black thumb with non-aquatic plants and just recently started keeping these) so any tips, plant ideas, lighting suggestions, etc... are quite welcome if you have them to spare! Thank you guys


----------



## blindkiller85 (Jan 8, 2011)

The only thing I can think here is that if you put a good substrate in then probably won't have to dose as much. But CO2 should probably stay the same as substrate equals nutrients added, not co2.

Then again, I'm no expert at keeping plants either. So I might not even be right 100%


----------

